# Sur son trente et un



## FranParis

*Sur son trente et un
*Auriez-vous une idée sur cette expression en espagnol?


----------



## totor

Hola, Fran. Aquí tienes algunas variantes:

*Vestir sus mejores galas; ponerse lo más paquete; ir de punta en blanco.*


----------



## femmejolie

totor said:


> Hola, Fran. Aquí tienes algunas variantes:
> 
> *Vestir sus mejores galas; ponerse lo más paquete  ; ir de punta en blanco.*


 
Esta sí que no ha había oído nunca. 
RDAE:
*De paquete, o hecho un ~.*1. locs. adjs. coloqs. *Arg., Cuba y Ur.* acicalado.


----------



## totor

Es una expresión argentina, Femmejolie, estar muy *paquete* significa precisamente eso: *se mettre sur son trente et un*.

Debe haber mil expresiones que no conocemos y que son particularismos de cada país.


----------



## yserien

Claro, en España ir de paquete significa,  un pasajero no deseado en un utilitario ya lleno, o ir tres personas en una motocicleta prevista para dos ; o sea todo lo contrario de "ir de punta en blanco" frase muy conocida .


----------



## Harrison

Ir de punta en blanco es la que más me gusta, y también "ponerse hecho un pincel"


----------



## plemy

En bolivien et en castillanisant le quechua on dit
cachanchado


----------



## TiTia_43

Nueva pregunta
​
Je m'étais mise sur mon 31.

existe una expresion para traducir este en espagnol?


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Je peux seulement dire qu'au Canada/Québec, on dit "se mettre sur son 36" !
Donc "treinta y uno" et/ou "treinta y seis".  Mdr !


----------



## GURB

Hola
En buen castellano *être ou se mettre sur son 31:* *ponerse o vestirse de tiros largos*


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Si no me equivoco, "se mettre sur son trente et un" viene de un tejido que se llamaba "_trentain_" .
En efecto, aquí está la explicación :
http://www.dicoperso.com/term/adb1aea5acaca4,,xhtml

En cuanto a la traducción, no sé.


----------



## lechat_75

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo Unido. 
Mirar antes de preguntar si ya existe un hilo sobre la expresión buscada. Gracias.*​
Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je voudrais savoir ce qui veulent dire en espagnol les 2 phrases suivantes:

- Tu t'es mis sur ton 31 > creo que es para decirle a alguien que se ha cerrado en banda, que no atiende a razones, ¿no??

*** Una sola pregunta por hilo. Norma 3
Gévy (moderadora) 

A ver si por favor me podéis echar una mano. Lo necesito para una traducción (son frases sueltas) y no estoy segura de saber lo que realmente significan.

Merci bien !!


Le chat


----------



## lechat_75

Merci Gévy, et désolée par l'embrouille...


----------



## Kuntia

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola! Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español esta frase: "se mettre sur son trente et un". Si alguien lo sabe, agradecería una respuesta. Muchas gracias!


----------



## esteban

Hola kuntia:

Se mettre sur son trente et un <=> Ir de punta en blanco

Saludos
esteban


----------



## MAGIGAN

¡Hola!

 Si no me equivovo, esa expresión significa, " vestirse con sus mejores galas".

De todas formas, espera más ideas.
Saludos.


----------



## Tyccon

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 
Esa expression se dice mucho en francés cuando una chica se viste en plan para una gala o de forma muy arreglada..


----------



## suroeste

¡Hola Tyccon!

"être/se mettre sur son trente et un : estar/ponerse de punta en blanco"

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-espagnol/se mettre/78456#720816

PS : je ne vois pas pourquoi l'expression ne s'appliquerait qu'aux filles...

Bonne Journée
SO


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,
Quelques variantes dans ce fil sur SE ...
Personnellement, j'aime beaucoup "muy paquete" mais ce n'est pas utilisable partout ...


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Existe también la expresión *"estar hecho/hecha un brazo de mar"* que se suele utilizar bastante por toda la Costa Levantina.

Un saludo,


----------

